# SP'S in Engineering



## Calpan1832 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dear SP's 

I was wondering how you like the field of engineering and research, especially the fields which requires intuitions and imagination, for example electronics, microwave, radar, basically anything which is hard to visualize in real world.

What are the current and future expectations from your work?

How are your expectations regarding work ethics from your self and others? 

I hope I am constructing the question properly, but it is kind of urgent. I really need your help.
Please if you feel appropriate, do mention your experience at least a little?

View attachment 135545


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Those don't appear to be difficult to visualize. Where did you get the idea that they are difficult to visualize? And where did you get the idea SP's lack imagination?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

monemi said:


> And where did you get the idea SP's lack imagination?


Stereotypes, of course.


----------



## Calpan1832 (Oct 19, 2013)

monemi said:


> Those don't appear to be difficult to visualize. Where did you get the idea that they are difficult to visualize? And where did you get the idea SP's lack imagination?


*@FakeLefty* My apologies if it appears that way. Rather they are quite challenging for me. Are you in these area of work and could you please share some of your experiences.


----------

